# Se corta conexion wifi al cerrar tapa

## Pipeng

Holis a todos, bueno aca con un problema reantiguo que no le encuentro soulcion, y es que cada vez que cierro la tapa se corta el wifi, aunque tecnicamente no es que se corte, si no que el equipo pierde la capacidad de establecer nuevas conexiones, por ejemplo si tengo una lista de descargas y van 5 simultaneas de 10 y cierro la tapa lo mas probable es que las 5 primeras terminen aunque tambien hay veces que se cortan y no pasa mas alla de eso, actualmente ocupo systemd con gnome, ya probe lo de el gestor de energía de gnome de las configuraciones, y la opcion de gconf que regulaba tal opcion fue eliminada en el gnome actual, tambien probé forzando la tarjeta de wifi a nunca apagarse a través de la configuración de hardware, pero por alguna razon se sigue cortando.

Muchas Gracias

----------

## cameta

Podria ser un problema de la BIOS de tu portatil. ¿Existe la posibilidad de actualizarla?

----------

## Pipeng

Ya tiene la bios actualizada u.u

----------

## ZaPa

Hola.

¿Y que muestra dmesg o los logs despues de cerrar/abrir la tapa? 

¿Que tarjeta wifi tiene tu portatil? Pega la salida de lspci y lsusb aqui.

Un saludo.

----------

## Pipeng

https://gist.github.com/latot/f6259854c84b950b6193 dmsg

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller (rev 09)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor PCI Express Root Port (rev 09)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller (rev 04)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev c4)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev c4)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev c4)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation HM76 Express Chipset LPC Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 7 Series Chipset Family 4-port SATA Controller [IDE mode] (rev 04)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 7 Series Chipset Family 2-port SATA Controller [IDE mode] (rev 04)

01:00.0 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK107M [GeForce GT 740M] (rev ff)

03:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)

04:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 5289 (rev 01)

04:00.2 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 0a)

```

```

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 1bcf:2883 Sunplus Innovation Technology Inc. 

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 13d3:3362 IMC Networks 

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 004 Device 002: ID 0bc2:2312 Seagate RSS LLC 

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

```

----------

## ZaPa

En principio no se ve nada extraño en la salida de 'dmesg'. 

¿La salida que aquí has puesto es después de cerrar/abrir la tapa?

Exactamente que es lo que ocurre. Comentas que pierdes la conexión wifi pero... ¿Te queda inservible? ¿Tienes que reiniciar para volver a conectar a tu red wifi?

¿Que gestor de redes estas utilizando networkmanager, wicd...?

----------

## Pipeng

Holis, el dmseg es cuando cierras y vuelves a abrir el portatil, tambien lo campare con un antes y un despues con dos dmesg y no habia diferencia, actualmente ocupo gnome, NetworkManager, el internet practicamente se corta al cerrar la tapa pero este vuelve a la normalidad al abrirla, ya que no hay respuesta de dmesg me da la sensacion que es NetworkManager que lo corta ...

----------

## ZaPa

Hola.

Creo haber encontrado la solución a tu problema. Se trata de hacer un pequeño cambio en systemd para evitar la "suspensión total" del sistema al cerrar la tapa.

Edita el fichero /etc/systemd/logind.conf con lo siguiente:

```

HandleLidSwitch=ignore

```

Ahora reinicia el servicio systemd para que surgan efecto los cambios:

```

systemctl stop systemd-logind && systemctl start systemd-logind

```

Con esto ya debería funcionar a la perfección.

Nos comentas.

Fuente: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/52643/how-to-disable-auto-suspend-when-i-close-laptop-lid

Algo más de info sobre systemd y la gestión de energia: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Power_management

Un saludo.

----------

## Pipeng

gracias por la respuesta, pero el equipo no entra en modo de suspencion al cerrar la tapa, este funciona correctamente exeptuando el wifi, bueno ese truco actualemnte lo estoy utilizando ya que no tenemos otra forma de evitar la suspencion en systemd por el momento. Gracias de todas formas.

----------

## ZaPa

Hola.

Por lo que sé, añadiendo la linea anterior a la config de systemd haces que este, no se encargue del proceso de suspensión al cerrar la tapa. Acabo de hacer una prueba con un equipo que tengo con systemd & gnome3 y ocurre lo mismo.

Voy a seugir investigando para ver por que deshabilita la conexión wireless..

Un saludo.

----------

## Pipeng

Holis, bueno parece que me exprese un poco mal...

Efectivamente con esa opcion evitamos que systemd suspenda al cerrar la tapa, actualemente tengo esa opcion habilitada desde antes de plantear este tema.

He estado buscando en laptop-mode pero respecto al manejo de la targeta wifi tal parece que no hay como evitar que la targeta no se suspenda por este, hay una opcion parecida pero es solo para dispositivos usb, lo que si permite es poder cambiar el estado de la targeta a powersave al cerrar la tapa..., ahora estoy probando algunas otras configuraciones con iwconfig e ifconfig a ver si resulta pero me complica el hecho que me tope con un bug en NetworkManager al cambiar estas configuraciones.

Muchas Gracias

----------

## pelelademadera

Creo que el problema puede venir por problemas en la antena, y no en tu configuracion.

No se si conoces como es una notebook internamente, pero la antena wifi sale de la placa, que esta en la parte que apoya, y sale hacia el monitor, le da una vuelta y son dos o tres cablecitos, dependiendo de la placa y la marca de la notebook

Probablemente este fallando la antena, te quedas sin señal al cerrar y ese es el motivo por el cual se corta, estoy especulando, puede pasar, pero no se si es tu caso exactamente.

proba de poner la notebook cerca del emisor de la señal y proba si se corta, es probable que si la señal es muy alta, no se corte, y si estas algo alejado, te cause problemas.

----------

## Pipeng

UU, bueno contare, hace poco se me murio el disco duro asi que tuve que abrir el pc y cambiarlo, al hacerlo vimos que estaba conectada la mitad de la antena wifi, (generalmente son dos conectores ademas de la conxion a la placa) y lo volvimos a conectar, en este caso si aciertas el problema deberia estar resuelto ya que acabo de dejar el pc descargando con la tapa cerrada y funciono bien  :Very Happy:  asi que lo mas probable es que haya sido eso, seguire probando un tiempo mas, mientras digamos que esta solucionado, cualquier cosa vuelvo a postear un mensaje en este tema.

Muchas gracias por la ayuda resolviendo estos misterios.

Chaop.

----------

